# Canine Caviar



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

So, can we discuss this brand? I used it in the past with good results but there are some things that baffle me. It's a 4.5 star brand on dog food adviser-but I notice that the #1 ingredient is meal-not meat...in fact I don't see much if any in the way of meat listed on the formulas.

I realize that meal is really nutritious for dogs and does contain meat but I'm so used to the meat hype that it surprises me that it still ranks that high. I mean... does anyone have any idea what the meat content is? I guess it also surprises me because I have seen Science Diet formulas that are based off of meal-and rank a lot lower on the scale. Now, I realize there are other ingredients too...

I'm not saying it's a bad food, in fact, I really like it but I was curious about that. And what makes it so expensive? It is ridiculously expensive.

I also notice the feeding guidelines are drastically different from anything else out there. I realize it's 'nutrient dense' aka high calorie.. so for Addison, who is right now eating 2 cups a day-though her current food recommends almost double that-she would be going down to 1-1.5 cups a day. 

Wouldn't she be starving? I would think she would be starving. I mean, I know we'd like to feed our dogs less and have a bag last longer but golly if I could give her a pill with all her nutrients and calories for the day-won't she still be hungry?

They also go on and on about the alkaline diet-but I'm not really clear on what benefit that has-can anyone give any insight?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Meal IS meat...it's just a concentrated form of meat. I have used Canine Caviar and Molly likes it but she doesn't have any problems with any kibble, hahaha! She weighs 13lbs and because she is fed half raw, only gets 1/3 cup a day and even with that small amount I will find leftovers sometimes the next day! (she is free fed her kibble) Calorie dense foods 'fill them up' better!
As far as the alkaline thing I believe it is because that in studies, when acid levels are lowered it can help prevent cancer or slow down tumor growth....
It's a good quality food but expensive for some!

The probable reason it is more expensive is that it has more 'meat' than cheap 'fillers' like corn wheat or rice etc.


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

So I read something about healing and anti inflammatory effects of alkaline diets. I am wondering, is there truth to this? I wonder if it would be good for Tucker's IVDD. I mean, I don't expect it to cure him of it but every little thing I can do. I am fairly certain Addy would do good on it because my digestive trouble boy did great except for his coat coming in super course.

I am kind of leaning towards it but just need a bit more justification due to the price.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Some of their products have named dehydrated meat and some have named meat meals. Nothing wrong with a named meat meal.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

As far as the price, I am in the midwest and we have a grocery store called Woodmans. I went there the other week, and they were selling this food in the 5lb bags buy one get one free for 18.99$!! I grabbed some up just for that!


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

When Coal started wasting muscle this is one of the food the nutritionist suggested. Coal hated it. It was very earthy smelling to me which made me feel it was heavily loaded with plant product but Meat is the first ingredient. I think its a decent food.


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

Canine Caviar has a super high digestibility rating (mid 90% I believe), which is why the feeding guideline is so different. The flavours range from 500-650kcal/cup so you feed much less. The alkalinity is based on the fact that the natural diet of wolves and other wild canines is actually alkaline because meat and blood doesn't become acidic until it oxidizes. They finally have the research to back the claim that an alkaline diet does increase longevity. The company owner developed the food for his ailing Dane and the dog ended up living to over 17, the second longest lived Dane recorded. I love this food. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I haven't tried Canine Caviar yet, but it looks like we probably will order a bag for Hans....the Open Sky formula is one of the few foods that will work based on his Nutriscan. I just wanted to point out that at least for that formula the 11lb bag is much cheaper per pound than the 24lb bag. ($31 for 11lbs on autoship vs $85 for 24lbs on chewy). The price on the 11lb bag seems pretty close to the other foods I found that will work for Hans.


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks everyone, we are going to give it a go  I am hoping that since I will be feeding less the cost will balance out.


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

FireStorm said:


> I haven't tried Canine Caviar yet, but it looks like we probably will order a bag for Hans....the Open Sky formula is one of the few foods that will work based on his Nutriscan. I just wanted to point out that at least for that formula the 11lb bag is much cheaper per pound than the 24lb bag. ($31 for 11lbs on autoship vs $85 for 24lbs on chewy). The price on the 11lb bag seems pretty close to the other foods I found that will work for Hans.




Geez both of those prices sure beat Canadian pricing. It's an exclusive to the store I manage so across Canada pricing is basically $30 for 4.4lbs, $60ish for 11lbs and $96 for the 24lb bags of the grain frees. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

I have seen that said with many things. I think the Canadian dollar is worth a bit more than the American, isn't it?


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

shell said:


> I have seen that said with many things. I think the Canadian dollar is worth a bit more than the American, isn't it?




Right now the Canadian dollar is worth around $.75 US. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

